# Question for Droid 3 owners....



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

What system version are you running? I have seen a different version on a store demo unit that is different than mine so I am curious if we all have the same version as owners.

Here is mine.









Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tcrews (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine matches yours..
View attachment 454


----------



## Meibs (Jun 11, 2011)

Mine is the same as yours


----------



## cyferhax (Jun 17, 2011)

Mine is the same as yours too; ordered from Verizon's website.


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

I wonder if there is a different version that hours on demos

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## prh (Jun 28, 2011)

I looked in a Verizon store lately, and the Droid Pro there wasn't running the upated software. So I went to System Update out of curiosity and it was grayed out. I think maybe the store models are locked onto whatever they are running and don't receive updates. Just a guess though.


----------



## nerdslogic (Jul 7, 2011)

Post # 7 in this thread has screenshot of the other version.

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-3/162125-question-droid-3-owners.html


----------

